# my big excursion



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I went on an excursion and it was really thrilling. 

here are a few pictures for you....

before I left for my trip, I had sme vitamins with cream B)









 mmhhhjj, yummie









saying byebye to mommy









:blush: no kissing infront of the crowds mommy!!!!









and then my trip started.... :aktion033:










YEAAAYY...









relaxing and enjoying









I looked for a nice walk to go on and found a good platform to overlook the country









and off we go...









I was hungry after all that time of walking...
mommy wrapped a food parcel fo me...opcorn:









*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
and then I continued my walk...

















captured quite some territory









I think he need's to speed up :HistericalSmiley:









hey....who are you???









I had to cross deep water









and had a snack at the seashore









I am just heini, the little doggie in this vast woods :yes:









drinking is very important when walking so far...!!









*_note: the tongue usually does not HAVE to match the bowl though __:blush:
_ *

on my way there were people trying to draw my attention to come with them, BUT NEVER walk WITH strangers my mommy tought me!









I was hunted but escaped as I was faster :chili:










*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*now where to go? left?









or right?









which way would you go?









not thrugh theses huaaaaahhhh-ants for sure!!


















hey what's that over there?









but where are the saucages?????? :thmbdn:










my food parcel is empty by now so I need to munch on a root :duh oh:









not bad k:









:thumbsup:  my flavour










while I was munching there...









having a drin of fresh water inbetween...










who do I see???









my MOM is back to pick me up from my adventure trip :hugging:









I'm going home now, I hope you liked coming with me on my excursion
wOOf - heini*


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OH!!! Heini boy - totally loved your adventure ^_^ 

haha at that pic of you escaping from the man.. fun fun fun

love it and love you

hugs
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Heini, I really enjoyed to accompany your adventure! What an exciting trip and walk you made! :aktion033:

Good to see you and your Mommy are doing fine! 

Thanks for sharing these amazing pictures with us! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

What a great trip through some beautiful country. I bet you took a good long nap afterwards.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw! what lovely pics!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Heini, you never stop...I think we should call you the energizer bunny! :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Heini..........You are such a high energy malt......you are going to live to be 150!!! I love your adventures and this one was exceptional!! I know you had fun but it was great being back home with Mommy!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*


CeeCee's Mom said:



...I know you had fun but it was great being back home with Mommy!!!

Click to expand...

I didn't tell, but mommy was with me :blush:,...I just pretended to be a BIG boy. I know she would miss me FAAR to much...so I allowed her to come and take pictures of my trip:innocent:



2maltmom said:



Heini, you never stop...I think we should call you the energizer bunny!

Click to expand...

*


2maltmom said:


> *:thumbsup:*


*
hehe, that's fun. the energize bunny....:aktion033:



cyndrae said:



What a great trip through some beautiful country. I bet you took a good long nap afterwards.

Click to expand...

*


cyndrae said:


> **


*
ohhhh yes, he slept 2 days nearly all day. my sweet baby.



Alexa said:



Heini, I really enjoyed to accompany your adventure! What an exciting trip and walk you made!

Click to expand...

*


Alexa said:


> *:aktion033:*


*
thank you very much :wub:

*


TheMalts&Me said:


> *
> love it and love you*


*
:hugging:*


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

what awesome pictures! heini has the best adventures ever!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Heini, I always love your pictures so much. You have so much adventure in your life and such a great mom. My poor girls get bored sometimes but I'll bet you never hqve a boring day.
Hugs! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heini - you have the most amazing adventures.:chili::chili: Tyler is sooooooo jealous. He has to wear something called a leash and never gets to run free. It must be so great. And you live in such an idyllic setting. 
You must get a book deal going for Heini. His adventures are too cute and I know kids would really connect. He's our latter day Lassie, though I guess that means he'd have to save someone. I'm sure that can be arranged.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love these heini!!! ur mom should publish these ! i love reading ur stories and i know alot of ppl that would pay to read these and see those wonderful pics! thanks for making my day !


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Another great adventure for handsome Heini! He is such a gem!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Loved this adventure and especially that big tree. What kind of tree was that? I truly think that you should take all of Heini's adventures and submit them for children's books. I know that I love seeing all the scenery and captions you put with the pictures. You could go into more detail about where you are the names of the mountains, lakes and so on. Just a thought.:thumbsup: You are so lucky to have so many places to let little Heini run free and it is absolutely beautiful in each season.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What an exciting trek! Heini's adventures are always a joy.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Magnificient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I was thinking yesterday that we needed a Heini fix....Thanks !!!!

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

You rock Heini!! We love your adventures! I bet you were tired after a great trip like that - and happy to be back with mommy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

that was a great adventure, thank you for taking us along!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Heini you always have fun adventures I think I need to walk and play as much as you do. Love love love your pictures and captions!:thumbsup:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow Heini you have the most wonderful adventures and visit such beautiful places! Tell your mommy thank you for sharing all of these wonderful pictures with us


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh Heini, you are such a rugged outdoorsman. How do you keep the ladies away?


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I love all your adventures Heini!!! Aww, and the godbye pci is too sweet. As always, thank you for sharing and putting a smile on my face


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Heini, you need to do a children's book, so you can share your excursions with the kids!! :thumbsup:

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Enjoyed every single picture..fun fun Jeanne


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing! I love the photos and stories Heini!!! Kepp 'em coming! Vielen Dank!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

What a little superstar !!! I love his exciting adventures! It's amazing how you can have him run without a leash on..........mine would keep running !


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Heini, you are the luckiest boy in all of Europe, I think! What fun adventures you have. We love you and your mommie, too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

That was quite the excursion! I'm so glad you had those special vitamins before you left. Wonder if I took those same vitamins if I would have as much energy as you? You are the most handsome adventurer I know little Heini.:tender:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow AMAZING pictures!!! I am embarrased to be posting pics from my cellular phone. :blush: I love the one of the two of you (saying bye bye to mommy) and the one escaping and the last one of the two of you. You are so pretty!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

I love love love Heini's adventures!!! Thanks for sharing


----------

